# Any tips on how to repair something like this



## Mark865 (Apr 10, 2021)

I recently acquired this D’angelico and it has a damaged headstock.

I want to try to repair the damaged area. I was wondering if it would be safe to use a bit of Gorilla CA glue in the crack, then some painters tape to pull it closed.

I’m not concerned about hiding the fact that damage had occurred I just want to prevent them those points from actually breaking off.

Thanks for any tips you may have!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I would buy a bottle of titebond hide glue, warm it up in hot water then force it closed. You will have more working time and the hide glue will soak into the wood nicely


----------



## Mark865 (Apr 10, 2021)

knight_yyz said:


> I would buy a bottle of titebond hide glue, warm it up in hot water then force it closed. You will have more working time and the hide glue will soak into the wood nicely


Brilliant. Thank you for the intel. Much appreciated.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

You could apply a bit of pressure post glue application, in the spaces just above the serial number, and in the gap at the very top. 

I'd likely make three small wood wedges, wrap cotton cloth around them, and carefully jam them in those locations.

Good luck, hope you'll post a pic when done.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

somehow half of what I typed is missing from the post. After warming up the glue you can use a syringe to get it into the crack.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The secret is how to put good pressure on it. Fix that first
Any good wood glue will work.

I'll use carpenter Lepage Pro glue.
I glue a broken neck with that glue 15 year ago. I have the guitar. 
I leave the guitar neck with pressure more than one week


----------



## Mark865 (Apr 10, 2021)

This is great. You’re right about getting decent pressure applied... when I attempt to press the gap closed with my fingers the amount of pressure required to hold it closed is, well, a lot.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

It will be very easy to fix


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lee Valley also sells liquid hide glue, if you have trouble finding Titebond. For some reason I couldn't find Titebond anywhere in my area when I needed some a while back.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

FWIW...Haven’t tried their CA but I would stay away from Gorilla glue polyurethane for instrument repairs........the glue expands as it dries.....can get very messy.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I recommended the titebond hide glue because when you warm it up it has the consistancy of water. White glue will never get that "thin". Sure white glue will work fine, but good luck getting it in there. Hot hide glue in a syringe is the best way to fix a crack


----------



## Mark865 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks all. I really appreciate your insight. I’ve ordered some hide glue. Once I have attempted the repair I’ll let you know how it turned out. If I manage to make it worse, I’ll also come come back and share my shame.
All the best.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm not here to chime in advice, there's plenty of that in the above posts... I'm interested in how the heck you're gonna clamp that for an extended period of time?

Let us know how you do it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Two rubber wedges and something to bind them in place would work nicely to clamp that repair.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

There are may ways. Miniatures vises, large rubber band, electrical tape.....
Or a wood corner tight in the hole. You must protect each side of the peg head before.
To name a few.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I think CA would have been the simplest, quickest and cleanest way to do this. It's not a part under any kind of stress and hide glue just doesn't seem worth the hassle.


----------



## Mark865 (Apr 10, 2021)

I’m still waiting on the glue to arrive, but I can see how getting it closed will be a challenge. Even when I apply a lot of force, the gap doesn’t completely close-up. It seems like some wedges and tape will be the method; I can’t seem to figure out a great system to use clamps. I’ll take some photos of the mayhem for everyone’s amusement.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark865 said:


> I’m still waiting on the glue to arrive, but I can see how getting it closed will be a challenge. Even when I apply a lot of force, the gap doesn’t completely close-up. It seems like some wedges and tape will be the method; I can’t seem to figure out a great system to use clamps. I’ll take some photos of the mayhem for everyone’s amusement.


I'm sorry to say this because of course you WILL be careful, but, be careful.

I can see how exerting force to close the gap, if done the wrong way, could result in the remaining portion of the broken section also breaking (ie. pushing outward without stabilizing the outer edges).


----------



## Mark865 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello to anyone interested in how it went. Here’s the update:
Glue arrived today so I got to work this evening. Warmed the hide glue in hot water and put in a syringe. I made some wooden wedges but nothing I had really did a good enough job and keeping the gap closed tightly without applying too much pressure on that decorative metal thingy.
I ended up putting some masking tape along the edges of the headstock, but not the crack. This way I could safely adhere a longer strip of gorilla tape to the inside of the broken piece, and pull it closed, then secure it down the side of the headstock. I was able to get a clamp to bite just enough to hold the gap closed in a test run so I injected the hide glue into the gap worked it open and closed a couple of times (very carefully) to distribute the glue. Then clamped it tightly for about 45 minutes. I could only do one side at a time but the wait allowed me to get the strings off and polish the frets and hydrate the fretboard.
Once the clamp came off I used the gorilla glue strips to apply pressure more evenly to the broken piece by taping the inside and pulling it down the side of photos may help. all in all it worked pretty well, the cracks are still obvious
But should be secure enough that I don’t need to worry about them coming off at a slight bump.

thanks everyone for all the advice.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I'll leave the Irwin jaws for 24 hours at least and do one side at time.
Tape is not enough.


----------

